# Headlights



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Been following the link re headlight upgrades and notices they all seem to refer to A class RVs. We collect our C class from Southampton on Tuesday and wondered if its just the A class that suffers from "pants" headlights or do the C classes have a similar problem. Mine is based on a 2005 Ford chassis. If they do have "pants" headlights anyone know where to get the upgraded ones from??


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Darren 

We never had any probs with the lights on our Ford based C's, wait till you get it, if you're not happy simply change the bulbs :wink: 

Best of luck with the pick up!

Cheers
Linda


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dazzer,

I guess the thread you are talking about is my one. The reason the headlights needed to be upgraded is they where the older sealed beam type.

Not only where these useless, but of course they cannot be upgraded. I basically changed my sealed beam for bulb type and bought 50% brighter bulbs.

It will be a couple of weeks before I go out again and will let everyone know how impressed I am with the upgrade.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
As a quick aside and not wishing to hijack this thread, can you please tell us what wattage lamps you put into your new light assemblies ?
I have H4 type light units on Rocky so I am interested to know please....
I shall be out this weekend in the dark, so I will find out whether mine are any good or not :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> Hi Darren
> 
> We never had any probs with the lights on our Ford based C's, wait till you get it, if you're not happy simply change the bulbs :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Will let you know how it goes, the ship docks on Friday so its off to Southampton for me!!

Dazzer


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Keith,

See this site:

http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk/

The 50% brighter H4's are £19.95 a set and you get another set free! How good is that?

You may recall I put these on my Land Rover and was very impressed with the difference.

Just looking at the MH with them on they look exceptionally good. I am hoping to go away, possibly to Weymouth the weekend after next if I get the LED rear lights fitted this weekend and will of course let you know how impressed I am.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> Hi Darren
> 
> We never had any probs with the lights on our Ford based C's, wait till you get it, if you're not happy simply change the bulbs :wink:
> 
> ...


My light are pants is that all I have to do?

Sorry about the Yankie bugs


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi John,

If your lights are sealed beam then you are like me stuffed. You should go to this site:

http://www.cars-gb.com/cibie.htm

And you will almost certainly need the R160 H4 replacements. Contact Les Twigg on the site:

[email protected]

He will get them in for you. In the meantime order the replacement 50% brighter bulbs I mentioned above.

It took me 30 minutes to replace both sets on my Winnie.

Regards

Chris


----------

